# My First Evod coil rebuild



## Rellik (8/10/14)

I know this is old new for many of the fellows here, but I'm super stoked and needed to share 
I just did my first 2 Evod coil rebuilds. I have a Tobh Atty and have built a couple of coils on there, but I must be honest, to rebuild the Evod just came with such a wave of satisfaction !
I built a 2.2 ohm first, loved it and grabbed another old coil and then built a 1.7 ohm. Stuck it on my MVP and WOW!!!! I love it.
This Evod is rocking my MPV  This must be one of the sexiest entry level kits around.
I think I am ready for my Hana and Russian (on its way from Fastech, so it's still gonna take a while.)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (8/10/14)

Congrats @Rellik

Not that easy to build it the first time - so well done.

It's a great feeling indeed vaping on your own EVOD rebuild.

Show us some pics !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rellik (8/10/14)

I'm trying but the forum won't let me upload a file


----------



## Rellik (8/10/14)

First pic is the coil after I tested it out some.
Then, my second 1.7ohm coild
And Thirdly, ain's she cute ???

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/14)

Nice @Rellik!
Congrats man - great stuff
Enjoy the vape on your own coil


----------



## BumbleBee (8/10/14)

Well done @Rellik , very neat coiling there, those little evod cups can be pretty tight sometimes, great work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (9/10/14)

good job there.


Rellik said:


> This must be one of the sexiest entry level kits around.


totally agree with you.


----------

